# FAVORITE



## Hasscraft (Feb 19, 2005)

Who is your favorite author and what did they write?


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 19, 2005)

I have 3

Orson Scott Card - the Ender books
Peter F Hamilton - Night's Dawn trilogy
Ayn Rand - the fountainhead; atlas shrugged


~Crzy


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

I have 4 

Jack Kerouac-On The Road
William S. Burroughs-Naked Lunch
Allen Ginsberg-Howl
Walt Whitman-a myriad of things


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

If I had to choose 1 I'd choose Kerouac


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

but Burroughs is the most brilliant of them in my opinion


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 20, 2005)

You're kidding, right? Pick one?


1. JK Rowling- Harry Potter Series
2. Stephen King- Dark Tower 1-4 (the best ones)
3. Daniel Handler- The Basic Eight, Watch Your Mouth, A Series of Unfortunate Events
4. Dr. Suess- The Butter Battle Book
5. Susanna Clarke- Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell
6. Neil Gaiman- Neverwhere


----------



## lisajane (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm with demonic. Picking _one_?

1. Amy Witting - I For Isobel
2. John Marsden - Checkers, The Tomorrow Series, Dear Miffy, Letters From The Inside, So Much To Tell You... 
3. Francesca Lia Block - Violet and Claire
4. J.K. Rowling - The Harry Potter series
5. Daniel Handler - A Series Of Unfortunate Events
6. Sally Rogers-Davidson - Spare Parts
7. Melina Marchetta - Looking For Alibrandi

... off the top of my head...


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 21, 2005)

lisajane, daniel handler, REPRESENT!!!


but have you read watch your mouth or the basic eight?


----------



## lisajane (Feb 22, 2005)

No. I've only read his Series Of Unfortunate Events.


----------



## salvothasock (Feb 22, 2005)

id say, and i really havent read that much, _yet_

franny and zooey, jd salinger
ulysses, james joyce
soft machine, william s burroughs
do androids dream of electric sheep, philip dick
great gatsby, f scott fitzgerald
malcolm x bio, alex haley

my fav?
soft machine


----------

